# Problems With Atlas Shingles



## Roof Consultant

I Would Be Interested In Hearing From Anyone Who Has Knowledge Of Problems (leaking, De-lamination, Etc, )with The Atlas "pinnacle" 35 Yr Laminated Shingles ( Also Georgia Pacific 
(" Summitt" ) Shingle.


----------



## AaronB

All I know of them is they are the cheapset at the supply house. We do not use them.


----------



## Atlasquality

*Atlas Roofing Products*

Actually, as an employee of Atlas Roofing, I can tell you that Atlas Shingles are of the highest quality, with the most stringent production standards. Atlas Shingles are also nowhere near the cheapest on the market, but we are competitive. In my opinion, and shingle quality is my proffesion, the only competitor we have with respect to quality is a smaller company called Malarkey. We do not have leaking claims, with the exception of the use of architectural shingles on shallow pitch roofs, which they are not designed, or warranted for, and improper installation(normally, do it yourselfers). Experienced roofers will be familiar with the term filler. Filler is a substance added to the asphalt coating to make the shingle cheaper and achieve some desireable effects, such as minimizing sticking in the bundles. Atlas uses less filler than almost any manufacturer in the US but enough to ensure the desired pros, ultimately making it a better shingle. Last, but not least. Being a moderately sized company, our customer service is second to none. We will quickly settle any rightful claims in order to assure our good name that we have worked so diligently to establish. I hope this information is helpful.


----------



## Sharynmcgee

Roof Consultant said:


> I Would Be Interested In Hearing From Anyone Who Has Knowledge Of Problems (leaking, De-lamination, Etc, )with The Atlas "pinnacle" 35 Yr Laminated Shingles ( Also Georgia Pacific
> (" Summitt" ) Shingle.


 
I am currently in dispute with Atlas because I was told by 2 roofers and an building inspector that my shingles were defective. They have "blistered" after only 10 years...I have a 30 year warranty. My roofer said that the shingles were defective and yet Atlas will not honor their warranty. I am currently seeking legal representation regarding this matter. Have you had problems also?


----------



## the roofing god

i`ve been told they lose the granulation(significant),the color changes,I used them for a friend and thought they were very thin and brittle,to my experience they were the cheapest(in pittsburgh,p.a.)-see if ATLASQUALITY will help you w/your claim


----------



## the roofing god

the comparison to MALARKY was funny,MALARKY are revered:thumbsup:


----------



## E FISHER

*Re Atlas pennacle shingle*

I bought a house that was 6 years old with Atlas Pennacle shingles. There have been shingle repairs in the past that from what I was told was from wind damage. After we moved in we also had a thunderstorm that had 30-35 mile an hour winds, and had about 10 square feet of shingle blew off the roof. As I picked up the blown off shingles from the yard I noticed the nail holes were in the tar line, but the tar line was a good inch and a half above where the shingles are double thick. I'm no expert, so I called Atlas and asked the rep if when you install the shingles if you are supposed to drive the nails into where the tar strip was (She said YES!!!). Then I asked " But aren't you supposed to drive the nails where the shingle is double thick"?
(She said YES!!!!) I then asked how you are supposed to install the shingles on my house when the tar strip is a good inch and a half above where the shingle is double thick and if there is supposed to be a inch of grannuals in the gutters and pounds of it under all my down spouts? ( The line went silent ) Finally a person answered the line for the claims department. I have gotten three large roofing companies to look at the problem and all agree I have defective shingles. I'm putting together all the things Atlas want's in the claim package and will post how it goes. From what I have been told of Atlas and their claims process, You have to get a lawyer and file a lawsuit or your done before you start.


----------



## Artemis729

*Very Poor Choice*

*I am currently renting a property in Oklahoma since a devastating fire damaged my home in Texas. Upon move in at this property, the owner informed us that she had just 2 months prior had a brand new roof put on. That was 4 months ago; they are supposedly 35 year shingles. Last week we had some strong winds. rain and hail. This started early in the day and I called to inform her the roof was "lifting", she seemed incredulous. She said her "roofer" would be out to take care of it immediately. He never showed up and throughout the day, more of the roof came off. It literally peeled off of the decking. The next day I went outside to inspect the damage...I would say at least 2 bundles of shingle lay in my yard along with flashing and felt. The shingles themselves were in poor condition and very thin and brittle with the color already fading and very little grit on them. As the former Commercial Sales Coordinator for a VERY major home improvement chain, I can say that I've never in my life seem such dismal quality in a roofing product.*


----------



## Atlasquality

Shareenmcgee-The ONLY way we would not honor a blistering claim, is if you have inadequit ventilation. Too little ventilation can cause extreme heat that can blister any shingle. I assure you the asphalt we use is no different from anyone elses. Have you actually filed a claim?

E Fisher-You are talking apples and oranges. The older shingles had a sealant line a couple of inches above the double thickness. You always nail in the double thickness. The reason you were told to nail throught the sealant is because our current shingle has sealant located on the double thickness. Sounds like your roof has a problem with high nailing. This is a problem that voids the warranty. ALL MANUFACTURERS WARRANTIES.

ARTEMIS729-By your timeline, the roof was installed in cold weather. Febuary i believe. For a cold installation, you must hand seal the roof. The sealant is asphalt and does not activate in cold weather. When it is cold and the shingles are not sealed, wind gets under the shingles along with dust. If this happens, the roof will not seal. think of a piece of tape that has dirt on it. Also, if you had felt AND FLASHING blown off, then i suspect you had more wind than you believe.


----------



## M. Johnson

*Sorry Atlas Shingles*



Roof Consultant said:


> I Would Be Interested In Hearing From Anyone Who Has Knowledge Of Problems (leaking, De-lamination, Etc, )with The Atlas "pinnacle" 35 Yr Laminated Shingles ( Also Georgia Pacific
> (" Summitt" ) Shingle.



I have had trouble with Atlas Pinnacle I shingles. They lasted about 10 years and now I am having to have my roof replaced. The gravel came off of them and wound up in my drain. Atlas is very slick. They send out forms that require a science project on your part to fill out. They seem to put all the burden of proof on the buyer even though they know they have a defective product. They want to know all about the felt. They want to know who your supplier was and all kinds of things that a normal homeowner would not know. They want you to fill out two pages of forms, send them 15 or so prints, two shingles, and then they will decide whether or not you have a legitimate complaint. They set the buyer up for failure. I believe there should be a class action suit. I am afraid, however, that this site is somehow obligated to Atlas.

M. Johnson


----------



## the roofing god

under obligation,I don`t think so,we don`t know where that guy (atlasquality)popped up from,all shingles require proper installation for a valid warranty,the receptionist didn`t have a clue,no shingles are to be nailed in the tar line as that interferes with the seal,there is also a white/blue? nailing line on the shingle where it is double thick,this is where they should be nailed,oftentimes this is the difference between a good job and a bad one,if you nail higher,no mfgr will cover you against wind damage---thin cheap,loss of granules,these things I do agree with,and in those areas you should have a valid warranty claim---high nailing in the tar line,sue the contractor for reparations---you will probably notice older homes without tarlines in the same areas that don`t blow off because they were nailed correctly,which is generally about 1/4 to 1/2" above the shingle exposure---one of the big reasons to vet your contractor properly,even using quality materials doesn`t mean you will get a quality job,,,no material mfgr will warrant a poor installation that is not up to their minimum standards--good luck


----------



## Ed the Roofer

There has only been one poster, who happened to be a rep from Atlas, who claimed that the Atlas Shingles were a superior product.

Personally, I have never used them due to their reputation, plus, a long time ago when they were supposedly available from one of my suppliers, the wait time for them to come in was about a month, so that nixed any notion of using them for any projects I had.

By the way, all of the shingle manufacturers have a similar process to validate the warranty, or I should state, to find reasons to usually void the warranty.

Industry studies state that over 90% of all shingle roof installations are inadequately ventilated, which indicates that only 1 out of 10 jobs is being done to "Minimum" specifications.

Contractors like TRG and myself, plus several other conscientious posters, are in the minority, because we not only know what we are doing, but actually do it when it is time to specify the job correctly and follow through by doing the installations correctly. 

Ed


----------



## the roofing god

What the man said !!!


----------



## M. Johnson

There is a difference between adequate ventilation for energy conservation and adequate ventilation for shingle life. There is currently a wave of conservation measures and statements about adequate ventilation relative to heat in the attic and energy use. Probably no home was designed for optimum ventilation for those purposes.

The question is in a technical sense what is adequate ventilation for shingle life. Who has specified the temperature relationship to life of a shingle? I would think that a shingle should last for the manufacturer's warranty (at least more than 10 years like my Atlas Pinnacle I 30 year did not) without any ventilation. Does the manufacturer have a detailed heat transfer specification for life of their shingles?

Let's not get adequate ventilation for energy conservation mixed in with adequate ventilation for shingle life otherwise Atlas, who has manufactured bad shingles. will get away with their defect.

M. Johnson


----------



## ccarlisle

I also read that roof orientation and choice of colour of shingles had more of an effect on shingle longevity that venting or non-venting the roof. :huh:


----------



## Ed the Roofer

I have a study that shows the correlation between asphalt deterioration and underside temperature variations.

I believe it was a reference by William Rose in a technical paper, which showed a reduction of 25% for a set degree amount of temperature increase and would obviously infer that additional temperature increases would likely further increase the asphalt degradation.

Ed


----------



## ccarlisle

Ah-ha that's where I read it, in one of your posts, Ed, from last year!


----------



## M. Johnson

Here is my point. If someone is going to supply a warranty that has anything to do with environmental conditions then they need to supply enviromental limits with detailed definition of the conditions. It means nothing in the engineering world or the law to state "inadequate ventilation" or "studies show". These are ambiguous statements. If the detailed enviromental conditions are not stated then the warranty is understood to hold for all natural conditions except "acts of God". So far I have seen no such technical description that goes along with the shingle warranty. I have heard a lot of ambiguous statements.

M. Johnson
Texas


----------



## the roofing god

MOST DO QUOTE THE NEED FOR ADEQUATE BALANCED VENTILATION,AND ALSO SHOW DIAGRAMS ON OR INSIDE THE WRAPPER SHOWING WHERE NAILS SHOULD BE PROPERLY PLACED as well as what procedure/design to follow when they are installed,pretty straightforward in that respect


----------



## the roofing god

you`re roof was unvented,in the past 10 years "all" mfgr`s state necessity for balanced ventilation between the soffits and ridge of a home,surely one of your higher costing bids pointed this out,and was ignored in favor of the cheaper bid which you felt was for the same thing,you can still point blame at your contractor,but you have certainly given the shingle company the out they required-I would recommend you get hold of a bundle of ATLAS shingles ,and read what they have written,whether on the exterior,or the interior of the wrapper,my experience is that most companies state their warranties,and disclaimers there for the world to see--Best of luck


----------



## OldNBroken

Ya know guys, we'd probably get a lot more of the mainstream resi jobs out there if we changed our tactics and didn't give them bids for a thorough and proper roof system. But then again, I like getting my full six hours of sleep every night.


----------



## M. Johnson

There were no "cheaper" bids. My home was custom built by a builder who builds multi-million dollar homes, and still does. I was not asked. It was a given the roofer knew what he was doing. Apparently the only mistake made were the shingles. I guess when it comes to roofers the prospective home owner should intervene and make certain Atlas shingles are not used. According to the arbitrary and ambiguous statements made by roofers of "adequate" my home was "adequately" ventilated. If there were shortcomings, and I do not believe there were warranty voiding shortcomings (whatever those are), it was a consequence of the roofing company's selection of shingles. 

I have seen a lot of handwaving and heard a lot of ambiguous talk which does not translate into technical specifications. When one sells an aerospace product to the government and warranties it for 30 years the environmental conditions are stated. The aerospace company does not state to the government this product will last 30 years if you treat it "adequately". One would be laughed out of the business for such a statement. Handwaving does not go very for in engineering and science. *If one is not going to define the conditions technically then one must warranty for all conditions short of acts of God.*

Apparently, when it comes to roofing and materials and the short-lived nature of the roofing business, everyone has a way out the back door except the homeowner.

M. Johnson
Texas


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Your builder putting up those multi-million dollar homes may be the party to seek renumeration from.

They built the structure and they and the architectural/engineering firms should be responsible for knowing the product specifications and local codes for your materials to have been installed in such a way, so as to not void your warranty.

Here are 2 paragraphs from the Atlas website regarding warranty installation instruction so as to not null and void the warranty.

From this link: http://www.atlasroofing.com/pages/Installation-res-19.asp

_"*2.) ROOF DECK VENTILATION*_
_Adequate ventilation under the roof deck must be provided to prevent harmful condensation in winter and heat build-up in summer. These conditions can cause: A.) Accelerated roof weathering; B.) Deck rot and attic fungus; C.) Shingle distortion/cracking due to deck movement; D.) Blisters. Atlas will not be responsible for damage to shingles as a result of inadequate ventilation. _

_*Ventilation provisions must meet or exceed current FHA Minimum Property Standards and conform to all building codes and regulations.* _

*To best ensure adequate ventilation and circulation of air, a combination of vents at ridge and eaves should be used. All roof structures, especially mansard and cathedral type ceilings, must have complete through ventilation from bottom to top. *

*FHA Minimum Property Standards require 1 square foot of net free attic vent area for every 150 feet of attic floor area; or one square foot per every 300 square feet, if vapor barrier is installed on the warm side of the ceiling, or at least one half the ventilation area is provided near the ridge.*

*3.) ROOF DECK*
_These instructions are for the application of shingles to nominal 1/2" thick American Plywood Association (APA) rated, code approved plywood, non-veneer decks or minimum 1" thick (nominal) wood decks. The plywood or non-veneer decks must comply with the specifications of the APA. The wood decking must be well seasoned, not over 6" (nominal) width, and fastened securely to each rafter. Do not use green, unseasoned sheathing or undried, recently stripped form lumber. Deck surface should be clean, bare and flat. PINNACLE® shingles must not be applied to any surface, other than roof deck types described._

_Atlas honors its limited shingle warranty when using Atlas shingles with the Atlas CrossVent Nailable insulation. Atlas will not be responsible for the performance of its shingles if applied directly to decks composed of perlite board, plastic foam, fiberboard, gypsum plank, lightweight concrete, cementitious wood fiber, or similar materials or to any decks directly installed over insulation with the exception of CrossVent™ Nailable insulation._



Now, I do not know how high the tolerences and specifications are for aerospace engineered products, but I imagine that the specifications must be of the highest quality.

An asphalt manufactured product begins its degradation and decaying process the instant it comes out of the bundle wrapper and gets installed, exposing the product to the UV rays of the sun.

The most commonly accepted theory and best practices include following the specifications to provide the best environment for the product to withstand the test of time.

If your home was not ventilated, at least to the "Minimum" specifactions, how could you presume that the material would function properly. 

I know you had no part in the building and specifying of either the materials or the contractor and his crew who installed them, but you need more proof that the ventilation meets the standards, than just a statement without any mathematically calculated proof to back up your hypothesis, with your statement:
_"to the arbitrary and ambiguous statements made by roofers of "adequate" my home was "adequately" ventilated."_

I am NOT trying to diminish the merits of your claimed material malfunction, but you do need to follow the instructions and determine, by the attic floor square footage dimensions, if your builder/roofer/architect/engineer provided you with a legitimate case to argue.

To not have the back up calculations would be akin to saying your car engine froze up after having the oil changed, but refusing to allow them to see if there were any oil in the crank case to verify the complaint.

What is the footprint area dimensions of your entire attic floor space?

How many and of what size soffit intake vents do you have installed for the intake ventilation?

How many in quantity, or how many lineal feet, of roof top exhaust ventilation products do you have installed?

Can you post a photo of all 4 sides elevation views from the ground for us to see?

After the dimensions and the required NFVA are determined, then a much more resonable answer can be provided.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer

One final aide to assist you in determining the ventilation requiremens is this short article from 
http://www.coastalcontractor.net/cgi-bin/article.pl?id=28

Ed


*Roof Ventilation by the Numbers*​The standard roof ventilation requirement used in building codes and asphalt roofing manufacturers calls for 1 square foot of "net free ventilation area" for every 300 square feet of ceiling area (attic floor area) when vents are evenly divided — half of them high on the roof at the ridge, gable, or a high roof, and half low on the roof at the eaves. The alternative is to vent only with low (soffit) vents, by doubling the "net free vent area" to 1 square foot per 150 square feet of ceiling area. 

All manufactured roof venting products (soffit vents, venting drip-edge, gable vents, roof vents, and ridge vents) are labeled for "net free vent area." In the case of soffit vent strips and ridge vents, this capacity is listed in square inches per linear foot. For fixed-sized units, the capacity is published for the entire unit. Often it's necessary to convert the square footage of vent area to the published net free vent area in inches to make sure you are meeting the requirement. 

For example, a house with a 28-foot by 40-foot ceiling has an area of 1,120 square feet. With soffit vents only, you'd divide that area by 150 square feet to come up with the "net free vent area" in square feet (1,120 / 150 = 7.47 square feet). But because the net free vent area for most vents is listed in square inches, I find it easier to convert the calculated square foot vent area into square inches. There are 144 square inches in a square foot (12 inches x 12 inches), so I multiply 7.47 x 144 = 1,075.68 square inches of net free vent area. Using a strip vent product listed for 9 square inches per linear foot requires you to make only one simple division calculation: 1,075.68 / 9 = 119.5 linear feet of vent. _— M.G_.


----------



## M. Johnson

*Elvis (The Roofer) Has Left The Building*

The combination supply house and roofer that did my house was bought out by another outfit and the new outfit does not take any responsibility for my job. 

I will do my own calculations and see whether or not after 10 years my ventilation has abused those delicate, sun sensitive, 30 year, Atlas Pinnacle I shingles. Maybe I need to open up my evaporator in the attic to cool them down.

My recommendation to anyone who has a roof put on is to constantly monitor one's ceiling sheetrock and when one sees staining then one knows the warranty has run out and it is time for a new roof at one's own expense. That I believe is what a shingle, roofing company, or supply house warranty really means.

Bye For Good!

M. Johnson
Texas


----------



## the roofing god

Everything Has Uses And Requirements To Reach Warranty Requirements,there Is No Hand Waving Here Just Straight Facts,you Seem To Be Upset That You Trusted The Wrong People,that`s Not The People Who Volunteer Their Time Here To Put You In The Proper Perspective,most Contractor Parties Here Are To Advise Unwitting Homeowners Like Yourself Of What To Do,and/or Watch Out For,unfortunately For You ,you Didn`t Look For Advice Till 10 Years After-blame Yourself For The Lapse In Judgement,my Customers Always Get The Proper Job As I Recommend To Others Here As Well-i Never Use Atlas Shingles-maybe You Should Have Done The Research Nasa Does


----------



## Ed the Roofer

M. Johnson said:


> The combination supply house and roofer that did my house was bought out by another outfit and the new outfit does not take any responsibility for my job.
> 
> I will do my own calculations and see whether or not after 10 years my ventilation has abused those delicate, sun sensitive, 30 year, Atlas Pinnacle I shingles. Maybe I need to open up my evaporator in the attic to cool them down.
> 
> My recommendation to anyone who has a roof put on is to constantly monitor one's ceiling sheetrock and when one sees staining then one knows the warranty has run out and it is time for a new roof at one's own expense. That I believe is what a shingle, roofing company, or supply house warranty really means.
> 
> Bye For Good!
> 
> M. Johnson
> Texas


I feel bad that you are so bitter because someone, especially a contractor who builds multi-million dollar homes, did not remain in business long enough to assist you in your warranty woes.

I recall back in the early 90's, when I first realized the dramatic impact that proper ventilation had on the longevity of the newly installed shinges.

It was at a time when I was doing an estimate and measuring a roof. I thought that 2 of the neighbors roofs looked familiar that we had done, but I could not believe the total state of aging and disrepair to one of them, so I looked up their job files and disovered that the one that still looked brand new, had chosen to have us install our recommended ridge ventilation. The other one, which was 2 years newer, had not chosen that recomended option and their roof looked like it was over 10 years old already. (worse than that even)

Mind you, both roofs were in the same environment and on the same block with similarly built homes, and they both had the same brand and style of cheaper lightweight 3-tab shingles installed, which at that time, was the Johns Manville Weather Seals.

The 5 year old roof with the proper ventilation looked new still, whereas the 3 year old roof was prematurely aged. Was that all due to the lack of ventilation? I doubt it, but I will say, that it must have been a major contributing factor.

Since that time, rather than listing the proper upgrades for more efficient ventilation, I have automatically included it with the written specifications, so that more consumers could benefit for a longer period of time, although it has definitely cost me plenty of sales, because the majority of contractors will use cheaper and inferior ventilation products and claim they are all the same, I still believe providing a properly done job to the best of my knowledge and ability is the only course of action for me to take.

In your case, I wish that the builder would have upraded his fee from $500,000 to $500,300 dollars, or whatever the price was in retrospect, so that you could have been a satisfied client and not felt so abused by the manufacturers warranty requirements and proper specifications.

Also, for a token few more dollars per square of roofing materials, a more popular and reliable product could have been chosen as well.

I guess it is very hard times now in this economy, that even multi-million dollar home builders have been forced to go out of business. I know for a fact, that I can feel that builders pain.

Ed


----------



## Atlasquality

I am very sorry for your trouble, but unfortunately you would be having the same problem no matter what manufacturer you chose. We all use the same program in the industry that calculates the minimum ventilation needed for a given roof. If you claim was denied due to inadaquite ventilation, then you do not meet the minimum requirements. This is a tough situation to be in. Unfortunately we see this far to often with flybynight roofers and builders. Due to the lifespan of a roof, many times the responsible party is long gone when trouble emerges. The roofers on this site obviously are responsible representitives, and I am sure they will agree that such flybynighters give them all a bad name. I understand they the do not like atlas shingles due to bad experiences, but some are ford guys, and some prefer chevy. Every manufacturer has had problems arise from time to time. Some swear by one while others curse them. Your best bet is to go with a roofer that has been around awhile. Try to avoid the used car salesmen types and find someone you like. Keep all of your paperwork in case a problem arises. Once you find a good roofer, go with what he recommends. He will know the product and how to best install it. 
I hope your next roof is a trouble free one.


----------



## Slyfox

Making the atlas comparison to a Ford person or Chevy person is not quite accurate, because they are a lower end product as far as quality.
Your right on the fact that all manufacrurers have simular problems with thier products every single year, and until the polititians set down and make them come up with a more clear and exceptable explanation to thier actuall warranty coverage this will continue to be a problem.


----------



## bunklah

Sharynmcgee said:


> I am currently in dispute with Atlas because I was told by 2 roofers and an building inspector that my shingles were defective. They have "blistered" after only 10 years...I have a 30 year warranty. My roofer said that the shingles were defective and yet Atlas will not honor their warranty. I am currently seeking legal representation regarding this matter. Have you had problems also?


I am having the same problems with my atlas shingles! I have spider cracks blisters and pitting and I have called atlas I told them that I have had my insurance company out 1 home inspector and 3 roofing companies and one contractor out and they all agree that my shingles are leaking due to pits and cracks. Moisture is getting through and my roof is just seven years old with a 30 year warranty. They had me remove 2 shingles and send them to there company, I did ! They had one of there quality control men come out to check my roof. I have been waiting for 2 weeks to hear the out come. I have 9 roof leaks now and can not repair them because water is penetrating through. I am trying to file a class action law suite because 6 of my neighbors are having the same problems also. My insurance company said they could not cover my roof because of the shingles. What is a man to do!


----------



## BamBamm5144

This is a very typical question from a homeowner. Although your shingles state a 30 year warranty, that warranty is invalid if the roof is improperly installed. If you and your neighbors are all having the same problem, and you say your roof is 7 years old, I assume the houses were all built around the same time by the same builder and the same roofer did all the properties.

Although a guy used the ford and chevy comparison to compare atlas to other manufacturers, it should really be comparing a KIA to a Bentley. Some guys would prefer a KIA althought they can afford a Bentley. (Doubt It). 

What you should do is have a roofer come out who knows about proper ventalition and things of that nature. Make sure everything was done according to Atlas specifications, and then further pursue any legal action.

I dont understand how anyone can actually claim that Atlas is a good shingle, even the guy who works for them.


----------



## MJW

It will take some time. We had to wait every time on any warranty work. It usually takes months. The best thing you can do is to keep calling. Get the number of the local Rep and keep calling on the progress of your claim. Make sure to let them know that the longer it waits, the more damage you will have. It usually helps to get a good Contractor to do the leg work for you. Just make sure you return the favor. You don't want even more trouble in the future by hiring the wrong Contractor.


----------



## Wagonmaster2

Thanks fellows for all the excellent advice. Due to some hail damage I'm looking to replace my current roof. Had been considering Atlas or Elk 30 year shingles but due to this forum I can definitely eliminate Atlas from my decision. I actually liked the color and shade of the Atlas better but I can certainly give that up to get a 30 year shingle that will actually last 30 years. My last house had 20 year 3-tab shingles that began to look like they needed replacing around 21-22 years of age. Sure wish I knew which brand they were.

Wagonmaster2


----------



## 39goose

I used Atlas shingles on a home I built in 1998. They were Pinnacle with a thirty year warranty. At 12 years, in Louisiana, they still look great and have with-stood at least 3 hurricanes. I used the Pinnacle 35 year shingles on a home I built in 2005. They still look great, minimal amount of granules in gutters, and have with-stood 2 hurricanes. I am going to build another home this year and plan to use the same shingles. I use continuous ridge vents and sophits with continuous holes perforated in the vinyl product. If someone walks on the roof a lot, you will get more granuals falling off the shingles. The more ventilation you provide, the longer the roof will last. Also the pitch of the roof comes in to play, the higher the pitch, the longer they will last. My roofer recommends Atlas and has used them for MANY years. It is HOT in Louisiana, and I do not expect to get 35 years out of the shingles, I hope for 30 though. I am not a contractor...just a home owner that self-contracts.


----------



## nmoran

*atlas pinnacle*

I had a new roof put and fascia put on. i now have two spots on kitchen ceiling. they used Pinnacle 35 year shingle. i have look in attic and
can not see water marks this was done 2 weeks ago. Contractor said he be back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 39goose

nmoran........check around vent pipes extending through roof. If leaking there change the flashing around pipe, especially if made of rubber. Go in attic during rainstorm to more easily locate leak. If you change flashing USE METAL....not rubber.

see thread I posted


----------



## itsjustme20

bunklah - Can you tell me where you are at with Atlas now?! I also have Pinnacle "30 year" that are failing after 10 years (if that). I have leaks, granual run-off & more. Roofing company is saying "cracked shingles & new roof". So frustrating!


----------



## BamBamm5144

There are usually more reasons as to why a roof would fail so early than a bad shingle.

Wagon - Elk doesnt exist anymore. GAF bought them out a few years back and they are now Gaf/Elk


----------



## stickler4tqm

*Not Responsible?*

Did the person that bought out your roofer say they had no responsibility? That may or may not be true. If he acquired the company (name, assets, goodwill, etc.) then the baggage of liability almost always comes with such a purchase. If they just bought some tools and a truck then that's a different story. But if they are doing business under the old company's name then they are most likely still liable for errors, omissions, defects and the like. 

As for adequate ventilation, yes, it is important. It is easy to see damage from heat buildup in all kinds of enclosed spaces. But I don't recall the originator saying how much ventilation they had. Are there ridge vents? Were there soffit vents? Do you have sprayed closed cell foam on the underside of your roof rafters, which means no vents (found in high end homes). Yes, the calculations are quite simple but I have also seen 60/40 low/high recommended as well as 50/50 and I can see where a ventura effect might make sense but having enough seems very important in the South due to heat and humidity. There are lots of reasons for keeping the attic space less than 25 degrees above the open air temperature and shingle life is just one of them. All ventilation systems are not created equal in my mind. Quality of ridge vents vary and can "close down" in some cases over time. Some start out with a rather low open area per linear foot from the outset. Sometimes, on hip roofs, the amount of ridge requires other vents such as turtle backs and wind turbines. I am not fan of power attic vents (no pun intended). 

I think there MIGHT be some issue with Atlas shingles based on observations on several homes including the one I bought for my mother-in-law, which is now 9 years old and showing significant granule loss. (Yes, it was hit with the same hailstorm in North GA. mentioned by someone else.) I do believe in the saying that the plural of anecdote is NOT data but I have seen some granule loss issues, blisters and broken shingles in two neighborhoods in the North Atlanta area that are worth more investigation. (I am a mechanical engineer and not a roofer as an FYI.) Atlas has paid for the warranty amount in the case of a neighbor of my mother-in-law.


----------



## chris311l

I am about to put a roof on my 100 year old house and my roofer is pushing the Atlas Pinnacle 35 year roof. After seeing so many bad posts and some good posts, I was wondering if Atlas has changed the product since most of these posts have been made....As well, will an OSB 7/8" underlayment be adequate for this job?


----------



## TonyC

*Atlas Chalet and Atlas Corporation Stinks !*

I have Atlas Chalet shingles installed on my roof. I have a roof leak in one of the chanels that I need to fix. I have had 5 roofers come take a look at the roof and every single one of them said for a 6 year old roof the shingles should not be in the shape they are in - blistering, buckling etc. I started a claim with Atlas and of course they say nothing is wrong - it is just cosmetic. I even had someone from the plant come out to look at them and of course he says nothing is wrong. You can't find Atlas Chalet shingles anywhere, why? because the company stopped making them - hmmmm I wonder why they stopped making them....

So now I am stuck, Atlas won't do anything and I can't get the same shingles to repair the leak. Any suggestions on what I should do? The repair is on the back of the house, can I replace the shingles with ones that are similar?


----------



## discocorco

Atlas' Pinnacle 35 year shingle is a recommended shingle by Consumer Reports. It is a great product if installed properly. You can put the the best shingle in the world on a roof and if you don't install it properly it will fail. Good roofers don't work for cheap. The average roofing job should cost around 11,000 and if it is a complete tear off, with new underlayment, flashing at skylights, vented ridge and cap treatment on the chimney it should cost around 20,000 on average. BTW, Our roofing company has stopped using GAF/ELK shingles because of the drop off of quality in the last few years.


----------



## the roofing god

discocorco said:


> Atlas' Pinnacle 35 year shingle is a recommended shingle by Consumer Reports. It is a great product if installed properly. You can put the the best shingle in the world on a roof and if you don't install it properly it will fail. Good roofers don't work for cheap. The average roofing job should cost around 11,000 and if it is a complete tear off, with new underlayment, flashing at skylights, vented ridge and cap treatment on the chimney it should cost around 20,000 on average. BTW, Our roofing company has stopped using GAF/ELK shingles because of the drop off of quality in the last few years.


It should be noted that Consumer Reports test brand new material,and that Atlas shingle problems develop over time

Also Since you`re bashing GAF/ELK,mIND SAYING HOW THEY DID IN COMPARISON TO THE SAME REPORTS YOU CITE(sorry caps stuck),or providing a link to that report-I would expect Gaf/Elk to rank higher than Atlas,after using both,Gaf is my top choice of the two

I do agree with your comments regarding proper installation,the avg. costs are worthless specs,as you haven`t specified avg for what size?, What Roof pitch? What area of the country ? Etc.


----------



## discocorco

"It should be noted that Consumer Reports test brand new material,and that Atlas shingle problems develop over time

Also Since you`re bashing GAF/ELK,mIND SAYING HOW THEY DID IN COMPARISON TO THE SAME REPORTS YOU CITE(sorry caps stuck),or providing a link to that report-I would expect Gaf/Elk to rank higher than Atlas,after using both,Gaf is my top choice of the two

I do agree with your comments regarding proper installation,the avg. costs are worthless specs,as you haven`t specified avg for what size?, What Roof pitch? What area of the country ? Etc."

GAF/ELK shingles had no line of Architectural shingles that were recommended by Consumer Reports. Owens Corning, Tamko and Certainteed had lines of Architectural Shingles that were recommended. Consumer Reports is a subscription website. If you want, you can log on and see the reports first hand after you pay to read the reports on the site. The information on Consumer Reports has value that is why you have to pay to see it. GAF/ELK had good products in the past. Unfortunately, since 2010 there has been a drop off in Asphalt percentage and an increase in Limestone and "other granules."


----------



## BrendaLM

Sharynmcgee said:


> I am currently in dispute with Atlas because I was told by 2 roofers and an building inspector that my shingles were defective. They have "blistered" after only 10 years...I have a 30 year warranty. My roofer said that the shingles were defective and yet Atlas will not honor their warranty. I am currently seeking legal representation regarding this matter. Have you had problems also?


I also am having problems with my roof of 14 years. The shingles are blistered and we just had to clean all of the material (sand like) from my gutters. My roofing is so brittle if you walk on it, it falls apart. I feel I was scammed because this roofing was a professional install.


----------



## beckett7821

*Pennacle Shingles Garbage after 2 Years*

We put a new roof on 2 years ago. Not shallow pitched. Shingles were recommended by the roofing company. My husband checked our gutters and they have about 1 inch of granuoles in them. Waiting to see what's going to happen. If they won't honor the warranty, class action suit anyone?


----------



## ParagonEx

beckett7821 said:


> We put a new roof on 2 years ago. Not shallow pitched. Shingles were recommended by the roofing company. My husband checked our gutters and they have about 1 inch of granuoles in them. Waiting to see what's going to happen. If they won't honor the warranty, class action suit anyone?


Sounds like an exaggeration. One inch if granules could be enough to bring down your gutters.

www.paragonexteriors.com


----------



## beckett7821

*Roof Granuoles in Our Gutters*

We have a 3311sf roof and yes we have that much in our gutters. Incredible, huh? We notice our basement smelt musty, and when my husband checked the gutters, he saw the granuoles.


----------



## rmyers12

*YES ! Class Action*



beckett7821 said:


> We put a new roof on 2 years ago. Not shallow pitched. Shingles were recommended by the roofing company. My husband checked our gutters and they have about 1 inch of granuoles in them. Waiting to see what's going to happen. If they won't honor the warranty, class action suit anyone?


Our home is 10 years old...applied Atlas Pinnacle shingles in 2001. Just wait, in a couple of years your nails will rust if they haven't already and your shingles will start to tear and slide. Atlas will tell you the shingles weren't applied properly. That's what they just responded last week to our claim as well as a neighbor of ours who used a different contractor.
My personal e-mail is [email protected]. We are located in East Central Mississippi. Please e-mail and let me know where you're located. I'm already talking with a law firm in Louisiana who has handled a class action against Atlas. Thanks !


----------



## rmyers12

ParagonEx said:


> Sounds like an exaggeration. One inch if granules could be enough to bring down your gutters.
> 
> www.paragonexteriors.com


Applied Atlas Pinnacle shingles in 2001, same problem with granules. Atlas said it looked like hail damage (what a joke)...shingles are tearing and sliding; Atlas said shingles weren't applied properly (nailed too high..again, what a joke). Our neighbor has the same problem and used a different contractor. I also see from all the blogs there's about a million other people with the same problem. Want to join a class action law suit?
We're in East Central, MS My personal e-mail address is [email protected]. Please advise...thanks


----------



## ParagonEx

rmyers12 said:


> Applied Atlas Pinnacle shingles in 2001, same problem with granules. Atlas said it looked like hail damage (what a joke)...shingles are tearing and sliding; Atlas said shingles weren't applied properly (nailed too high..again, what a joke). Our neighbor has the same problem and used a different contractor. I also see from all the blogs there's about a million other people with the same problem. Want to join a class action law suit?
> We're in East Central, MS My personal e-mail address is [email protected]st.net. Please advise...thanks


How do you know they were properly installed. 9 out of 10 roofs I go on cannot pass a warranty inspection. If they are sliding off your roof, it probably is an installer error.


----------



## rmyers12

Atlasquality said:


> I am very sorry for your trouble, but unfortunately you would be having the same problem no matter what manufacturer you chose. We all use the same program in the industry that calculates the minimum ventilation needed for a given roof. If you claim was denied due to inadaquite ventilation, then you do not meet the minimum requirements. This is a tough situation to be in. Unfortunately we see this far to often with flybynight roofers and builders. Due to the lifespan of a roof, many times the responsible party is long gone when trouble emerges. The roofers on this site obviously are responsible representitives, and I am sure they will agree that such flybynighters give them all a bad name. I understand they the do not like atlas shingles due to bad experiences, but some are ford guys, and some prefer chevy. Every manufacturer has had problems arise from time to time. Some swear by one while others curse them. Your best bet is to go with a roofer that has been around awhile. Try to avoid the used car salesmen types and find someone you like. Keep all of your paperwork in case a problem arises. Once you find a good roofer, go with what he recommends. He will know the product and how to best install it.
> I hope your next roof is a trouble free one.


...

Okay...we built our home in 2001, applied Atlas Pinnacle Shingles 35 Year Warranty. We have 1 inch granule loss and shingles sliding because they are tearing apart. Atlas Claims replied granule loss was due to hail damage and tearing due to nails being applied too high. Neighbor who built home by different contractor in 2003 applied same shingles, Atlas replied with the same letter...isn't that just too coincidental??? Oh and not to mention all the other people with the same problem on this blog.


----------



## rmyers12

*Help ... Atlas disaster*



e fisher said:


> i bought a house that was 6 years old with atlas pennacle shingles. There have been shingle repairs in the past that from what i was told was from wind damage. After we moved in we also had a thunderstorm that had 30-35 mile an hour winds, and had about 10 square feet of shingle blew off the roof. As i picked up the blown off shingles from the yard i noticed the nail holes were in the tar line, but the tar line was a good inch and a half above where the shingles are double thick. I'm no expert, so i called atlas and asked the rep if when you install the shingles if you are supposed to drive the nails into where the tar strip was (she said yes!!!). Then i asked " but aren't you supposed to drive the nails where the shingle is double thick"?
> (she said yes!!!!) i then asked how you are supposed to install the shingles on my house when the tar strip is a good inch and a half above where the shingle is double thick and if there is supposed to be a inch of grannuals in the gutters and pounds of it under all my down spouts? ( the line went silent ) finally a person answered the line for the claims department. I have gotten three large roofing companies to look at the problem and all agree i have defective shingles. I'm putting together all the things atlas want's in the claim package and will post how it goes. From what i have been told of atlas and their claims process, you have to get a lawyer and file a lawsuit or your done before you start.


same problem...did you ever get a resolution?


----------



## Tdgimaging

We are roofing with pinnacle shingles here in Ohio and none of our shingles are sealing. We have roofed a lil over 100 houses with them and we are getting complaints left and right. We install everything correctly and everything is done of high quality. The shingles are not sealing at all. Installed improperly? I think not... Problem with the shingles? Definitely... What can we do?


----------



## ParagonEx

Tdgimaging said:


> We are roofing with pinnacle shingles here in Ohio and none of our shingles are sealing. We have roofed a lil over 100 houses with them and we are getting complaints left and right. We install everything correctly and everything is done of high quality. The shingles are not sealing at all. Installed improperly? I think not... Problem with the shingles? Definitely... What can we do?


Start using a better brand such as CertainTeed.

In the meantime, it looks like you will have to hand seal every shingle.


----------



## Roofmaster417

In 2005 I installed about 3,500 square in Orlando,West Palm Beach,Kissimmee,Ocala,Eustis and Winter Garden Florida.They have some insane weather ranges.Heat,hail,high velocity winds and crazy blinding downpours.I have never recieved a single call about my Atlas installations.

I have installed about 2,000 square in the St. Louis area and recently about 900 in Joplin.Nothing.,zilch,nada.

Do these roofs with the shingle problems have adequate ventilation?


----------



## MJW

Tdgimaging said:


> We are roofing with pinnacle shingles here in Ohio and none of our shingles are sealing. We have roofed a lil over 100 houses with them and we are getting complaints left and right. We install everything correctly and everything is done of high quality. The shingles are not sealing at all. Installed improperly? I think not... Problem with the shingles? Definitely... What can we do?


Figure it out before you screw over 100 households by using your company.

I mean, really? 100 houses before you could figure out some quality control? :no:


----------



## rmyers12

*Atlas Pinnacle problem*

I've been fighting a claim with Atlas for the last 6 months. I've spoke with a lawyer and told the only way they will take cases like this "Pro Bono" no money upfront, is if we have several people. If you're interested please reply because Atlas is definitely at fault and there are other cases where numerous people went in together and won their claims. I have maybe two other people in my hometown that would be interested in a class action suit. Please let me know...


----------



## rmyers12

The contractor has been building homes & installing shingles for almost 30 years. There are at least 5 other people within a two mile radius who used different contractors and roofers, but used Atlas shingles from this time frame and have the same problem. Sorry, don't believe all these roofers and contractors are the problem. Atlas acknowledged a mfg defect in materials from 2003 to 2006 and settled out of court in a class action settlement when they were held accountable. I think they're still using inferior materials and hoping no one will take the time and effort to push the issue


----------



## rmyers12

Okay, so are you working with an attorney or would you be interested in working with the one I'm talking too? He tells me he will take the case "pro bono" if we can get enough people...sounds like you have enough ???


----------



## rmyers12

Ok, I'm confused. I see posts from Paragon Exterior that says you think the problem is the Atlas Shingles, then I see another post from Paragon Exterior that says it's not the Atlas shingles, it's the improper installation...are there several people posting from Paragon Exterior with different opinions ???


----------



## ParagonEx

rmyers12 said:


> Ok, I'm confused. I see posts from Paragon Exterior that says you think the problem is the Atlas Shingles, then I see another post from Paragon Exterior that says it's not the Atlas shingles, it's the improper installation...are there several people posting from Paragon Exterior with different opinions ???


What?!


----------



## Tdgimaging

For a roof to seal... The tar strip that seals should seal regardless of ventilation or improper installation... I'm not saying I've ever installed anything improperly , I'm just annoyed with Atlas people saying that it is improper installation or ventilation.... So then can you explain why Atlas has sold shingles under other company names and had the same law suits against them? I just think out of the 100 or so roofs we have done that we ended up with numerous defective shingles? Definitely! But I will never in my life recommend the cheaper route for customers ever again.... I would rather have certainteed or gaf anyway... Shingles are so much better! By far!


----------



## rmyers12

*Atlas Shingle Problems*

Would you be interested in discussing a class action settlement against Atlas with me and/or my attorney?
If so, I'll send you my personal e-mail address. Thanks


----------



## rmyers12

*Atlas Problem*

Brenda, would you be interested in speaking with me and/or my attorney regarding a class action settlement. Thanks
rmyers12


----------



## Tdgimaging

I would be curious as to what your attorney might have to say...


----------



## ParagonEx

Out of curiosity ( I don't deal with atlas at all so I don't know) have they (atlas) paid their warranty claims according to their warranty literature?


----------



## rmyers12

Atlas has only honored their warranty in class action settlements when people went together, hired an attorney and forced their hand according to what I've found. That's what I'm trying to do is get enough people togethr for a class action settlement because that's the only way attorneys will take the case. If you're reading this and have a problem with Atlas shingles similar to this, please let me know if you're interested. I am hiring a forensic engineer to look at our roof so we can get an ubiased, expert witness for the suit.


----------



## rmyers12

The attorney wants 20 or more people with a similar problem to file a complaint, so that's what I'm trying to find.


----------



## jenlei7231

*I too am having the same issue.*

I have had 2 roofing contractors to look at my roof and say that I had hail damage. When the adjusters came out, they told me it was my shingle. My shingles are 10 yrs old with a 30 yr warranty. I am interested in knowing what kind of class actions are being taken against the mfg. The only good news I received, is that if a storm blew some of my shingles off the whole thing would be replaced. Not a very happy camper.


----------



## rmyers12

*Atlas Shingle Problem*

Right now we have a Forensic Engineer scheduled for a roof evaluation on March 10th. I will post his expert / unbiased opinion.


----------



## PaulCl

*Atlas Chalet Shingle*

I have extensive blistering on 7 year old Atlas Chalet shingles, sounds like Atlas will probably be unresponive to warranty claims so I'd also like to join any class action suit that gets filed.


----------



## dchall

*Blistering Atlas Chalet Shingles*

I also have extreme blistering on the Atlas Chalet shingles on my home, and would be interested in holding Atlas accountable for a defective product.


----------



## detailwax

*Altlas Chhalet shingle issues*

My roof was installed in 2006 and has major blistering and is requiring repalcement at this time. I also have the Atlas Chalet shingles on my home, and would be interested in holding Atlas accountable for a defective product. please advise whom I should contact ,


----------



## shigekio

*@rmyers12*

rmyers12,

Have you found enough people to go for class action? I have 4 year old storm master shingles and they are certainly defective due to heavy blistering according to the 3rd party roofer that took a look at our roof. We filed a warranty claim with Atlas, and of course they flatly denied their responsibility siting "inadequate ventilation" as the cause. I am very interested in joining your suit if it is going forward. Please send me an message. 

Thanks


----------



## Redneckmom

Hi. I have Atlas shingles on my 6 year old home. I have been told by a roofer that they are defective due to blistering. I am submitting my claim to Atlas tomorrow. According to all other posts on this site I am not going to hold my breath for resolution. I may be interested in the class action suit, however do not know what that entails. I do want Atlas held responsible. Please let me know what my next steps would be if I were to join you suit. Thanks.


----------



## vjeffs

*Defective Atlas Chalet shingles*

My roof is about 5 years old and I have Atlas Chalet and the shingles have significant blistering in many spots. I too am interested in a class action suit.


----------



## CATROOFER

*Commercial Roofer?*



AaronB said:


> All I know of them is they are the cheapset at the supply house. We do not use them.


As a commercial roofer i find it odd that you use anything but low slope membrane roofs? Atlas is one of the newest upcoming shingles. In 2004 if you asked for Elk at a supply house they laughed you out. In 2007 when IKO made their push it was frowned on to be associated with them because they were cheap...Now its atlas. Every few years comes the new girl to the dance and although they're priced a buck or 2 less a square they certainly arent a cheap shingle. Atlas stand by their product and their contractors which is why weve put 1000 on already this season and intend on putting another 2k on throughout the country. Owens Corning and GAF tout how great they are yet a customer cant get thru the red corporate tape if they have to. Atlas is the only manufacturer ive dealt with thats contractor friendly since the 07 buy out of ELk. Mark my words, in a year Atlas will be the greatest thing since sliced bread and there will be a new up and coming brand...:thumbsup:


----------



## Borsol

*Worthless warranty*

It shouldn't surprise anyone that the Atlas 30+ year shingle warranty is worthless. (Try proving that hail has never touched the roof!) It is akin to insurance where the insurer determines the validity of your claim. You are in a sense buying the right to sue someone. 

Find a capable lawyer, file suit and as Atlas' legal expenses start rising and more additional plaintiffs are added. They will reexamine their position. Expecting a voluntary payment isn't realistic. BTW "pro bono" is a term used to describe charity work. The attorney may not charge the plaintiffs unless they recover damages which is a contingency fee arrangement. He will not take this kind of case pro bono. You should also be aware that the attorney may take 33-40% of the total recovery, then reduce the remainder by any expenses that aren't attorney's fees (i.e. contractor experts). The net recovery for the plaintiffs can be less than 50% of their damages even if they prevail or receive a settlement.


----------



## Borsol

*Some ongoing*

http://dockets.justia.com/docket/kansas/ksdce/6:2012cv01065/84874/


----------



## TonyC

*Class Action Lawsuit against Atlas*

Hello- 

I have been experiencing the same problems with my Atlas Chalet Shingles for 4 years. Atlas denied my claim and the plant manager even came out to my house. If Atlas has denied your claim and you are interested in going after them - please let me know. I live in Georgia and I am interested in other people in the Southeast who have been experiencing the same problems and have been denied. Please email me at -------------------, if you are interested in joining together.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## jagans

Dear Mr. Atlas Quality. 

Your claim about lack of ventilation below the deck causing blistering is absolute hogwash. Blistering in any bituminous laminated product is caused by moisture trapped within the matrix of the product. 

An extensive program with respect to below deck ventilation was carried out in ORNL (That would be Oak Ridge National Laboratories) by their scientists and engineers with respect to fire retardant treated plywood. Thermocouples were placed under the deck, within the roof system, and in top.

Result: There was about 5 to 10 degrees difference between a ventilated, and a non ventilated deck.

Any roofing product that fails due to a 10 degree difference in temperature is not qualified to be called a roofing product.

Result: The ventilation issue was used as a scapegoat by shingle manufacturers that drove down the quality of their product to the point where it did not perform. This happened in the late 70's with the oil shortage and the use of fiberglass felt, that could be coated with very little coating asphalt, and would not absorb water and claw like organic shingles.

My dad and I installed thousands of squares of organic 240 lb per square organic three tabs produced by GAF in the 50, and 60,s Most over cape cods with vaulted ceilings and no insulation. They lasted 25-30 years without exception.

My partner and I (He is now deceased, God Bless him) are both RCI registered roof consultants and studied this problem extensively.

The bottom line is that you can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you cant fool an RCI Registered roof consultant with a ton of history and knowledge ever.

If your product is blistering, you have moisture trapped in it. Tel your company to MAN UP AND FIX THE DAMN ROOFS. Its cheaper than paying my hourly fee as an expert witness, and your own attorney. Boasting about your product in the face of obvious failure, then making up lame excuses for its occurring is a wrong headed approach to an obvious problem. People are not stupid, so don't treat them that way. 

PS Malarkey is an excellent product, boasting a polyglass mat, and SBS Modified bitumen. I would spec them more but I am on the east coast, and shipping is dear.


----------



## TonyC

*Thanks Jagan*



jagans said:


> Dear Mr. Atlas Quality.
> 
> Your claim about lack of ventilation below the deck causing blistering is absolute hogwash. Blistering in any bituminous laminated product is caused by moisture trapped within the matrix of the product.
> 
> An extensive program with respect to below deck ventilation was carried out in ORNL (That would be Oak Ridge National Laboratories) by their scientists and engineers with respect to fire retardant treated plywood. Thermocouples were placed under the deck, within the roof system, and in top.
> 
> Result: There was about 5 to 10 degrees difference between a ventilated, and a non ventilated deck.
> 
> Any roofing product that fails due to a 10 degree difference in temperature is not qualified to be called a roofing product.
> 
> Result: The ventilation issue was used as a scapegoat by shingle manufacturers that drove down the quality of their product to the point where it did not perform. This happened in the late 70's with the oil shortage and the use of fiberglass felt, that could be coated with very little coating asphalt, and would not absorb water and claw like organic shingles.
> 
> My dad and I installed thousands of squares of organic 240 lb per square organic three tabs produced by GAF in the 50, and 60,s Most over cape cods with vaulted ceilings and no insulation. They lasted 25-30 years without exception.
> 
> My partner and I (He is now deceased, God Bless him) are both RCI registered roof consultants and studied this problem extensively.
> 
> The bottom line is that you can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you cant fool an RCI Registered roof consultant with a ton of history and knowledge ever.
> 
> If your product is blistering, you have moisture trapped in it. Tel your company to MAN UP AND FIX THE DAMN ROOFS. Its cheaper than paying my hourly fee as an expert witness, and your own attorney. Boasting about your product in the face of obvious failure, then making up lame excuses for its occurring is a wrong headed approach to an obvious problem. People are not stupid, so don't treat them that way.
> 
> PS Malarkey is an excellent product, boasting a polyglass mat, and SBS Modified bitumen. I would spec them more but I am on the east coast, and shipping is dear.


 
Sounds like you know what you are talking about. If you have any clients experiencing issues with Atlas Chalet shingles - let me know.


----------



## jagans

Every company has production problems from time to time. It is how these companies handle their problems that matters.

A lame excuse does not Mollify an upset Owner or Roofer. I have heard the "Company Line" with regard to several roofing products, from people who should have known better than to try and use it on me. They instantly lost all respect I had for them and their company.

I have, on the other hand had some companies that stand fully behind their product, admit they had a problem and fix it. I would specify that companies products in a heart beat. 

After all, it ain't the screw up that matters, its the recovery.

I have called the company in question on an issue regarding a ventilated insulation product they produce, asking for the math they used to determine their results. I was told that it was proprietary information, and they would not produce their test results.

In other words, they are good at unfounded boasting with respect to their products.

At the end of the day, most of us buy our next vehicle, based on the performance they received from their current one. My wife drives a Honda, has for about 25 years. I drive a Ford Pickup have for about 46 years.

They can advertise all they want, Im going to buy what has served me well, not what some salesman who will be working for another company next year is trying to sell me.

If I install a shingle roof and it fails, I will NEVER USE THAT MANUFACTURER AGAIN, unless they pay labor and materials to tear it off and replace it.

Kodak film warranties don't cut it with me.


----------



## jagans

I dont have any clients having problems with Atlas shingles. 

I have never specified their use, and none of the roofers I deal with use or recommend them.

I spec in order of preference:

1. Certainteed
2. GAF
3. Tamko


----------



## Roofmaster417

Mcdonalds has double cheeseburgers for a buck !!! Who Hoo !!! :yes:

But other than that i am liking them Certainteed shingles.


----------



## hawkwife3

*Atlas Roofing Class Action Suit (Chalet Shingles)*

08-14-2011, 12:58 PM #*45* BrendaLM 
Newbie

Join Date: Aug 2011
Posts: 1 









*Problems With Atlas Shingles*


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Sharynmcgee*  
_I am currently in dispute with Atlas because I was told by 2 roofers and an building inspector that my shingles were defective. They have "blistered" after only 10 years...I have a 30 year warranty. My roofer said that the shingles were defective and yet Atlas will not honor their warranty. I am currently seeking legal representation regarding this matter. Have you had problems also?_

I also am having problems with my roof of 14 years. The shingles are blistered and we just had to clean all of the material (sand like) from my gutters. My roofing is so brittle if you walk on it, it falls apart. I feel I was scammed because this roofing was a professional install. 

08-14-2011, 12:58 PM #*45* BrendaLM 
Newbie

Join Date: Aug 2011
Posts: 1 









*Problems With Atlas Shingles*


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Sharynmcgee*  
_I am currently in dispute with Atlas because I was told by 2 roofers and an building inspector that my shingles were defective. They have "blistered" after only 10 years...I have a 30 year warranty. My roofer said that the shingles were defective and yet Atlas will not honor their warranty. I am currently seeking legal representation regarding this matter. Have you had problems also?_

I also am having problems with my roof of 14 years. The shingles are blistered and we just had to clean all of the material (sand like) from my gutters. My roofing is so brittle if you walk on it, it falls apart. I feel I was scammed because this roofing was a professional install. 


We are interested in information pertaining to the class action suit against Atlas Roofing for defective Chalet Shingles on our NC home of only 9.5 years of age. We endured the process of filing a claim with Atlas and received a response back via letter that this is a cosmetic defect not a manufacturer defect. We strongly disagree with this finding by Atlas. This is a defect that will cause further ruin to my home if not replaced. The home is still under warranty with Atlas. We have also hired a professional roofer who has also stated that in his opinion this roof will not last another 5 years with the rash blistering already covering 90% of the home's roof. I see there is a legal firm in NY taking on the class action suit. Here is the link for all interested:
http://www.seegerweiss.com/news/defective_atlas_chalet_roofing_shingles_lawsuit


----------



## jagans

Like Joe said, Take it outside (To a separate web site) Get a good liar and sue them.


----------



## jagans

To those who tout lack of adequate ventilation as a reason for shingle failure, I have a couple of statements to make.

The asphalt is the waterproofing component in any bituminous roof system. It is also the most expensive component.

Back in the 50's and 60's when organic cellulose based felts were used to make shingles, a certain amount of coating asphalt was necessary to properly coat the felt so that it would not absorb water. Back then shingles were labeled by their weight per square. 240lb. three tabs, 350lb Laminated Heavyweights.

There was a short period where one or two manufacturers dialed back the amount of coating asphalt, and the result was clawing of the tabs of the shingles. In other words, water was getting in at the edges of the tabs. They quickly upped the amount of asphalt and the problem went away.

Keep in mind, now, that no manufacturer has jumped up yet and yelled Eureka! They failed because of lack of ventilation!

Also keep in mind that after WW2, tens of thousands of Cape Cod style houses were built on the east coast. 

SideBar: Now this is going to make you sick.

My Dad told me that the going price for a cape cod tract house with FHA heat was $2,200.00. If you opted for hot water baseboard heat, it was $2400.00 

Back on subject: These houses were designed so the owner could finish the upper floor down the road, when the newlyweds had kids. Most did. They installed knee walls, and collar beams and shoved insulation up against the deck between the rafters. Some people installed gable end vents, some did not.

The shingles on those homes lasted 25-35 years.

Then along came fiberglass mats. Since fiberglass did not have the same affinity for water that paper has, the shingle manufacturers realized that maybe they could dial back the amount of asphalt they use. At the same time they stopped labeling the shingles by weight per square, and labeled them 20 year, 25 year, 30 years and so fourth. Basically the number of years they GUESSED they would last.

Along came the oil shortage in the late 70's. The Quality and quantity of asphalt was decreased in fiberglass shingles to the point where massive failures started to occur. Three tab shingles cost the same then per square as they did in the 60's Why??? You guessed it. they were made like crap, and the free enterprise system drove the price down. Shingles started failing after 5-7 years. The manufacturers needed a reason, and some bright young bean counter came up with lack of ventilation! Brilliant! Gets us off the hook! And we can start selling soffit vents and ridge vents whoopee!

Now this might shock you, because it did me, being the idealistic pup I have always been. I had a candid talk with an ex shingle rep. He told me that the company thinking was as follows: Shingle warranties are valid to the original homeowner, and are generally not transferable. Most families stay in their home for a maximum of ten years, so why should they strive to make a shingle that lasts for more than 15 or so years? True Story.

The massive failures almost ruined some very respectable roofing materials manufacturers to the point where they finally realized they were cutting their own throats. They already had the best roofing system you can get for the money, so why try to make it cheaper?

The point is that the asphalt shingles produced today are much much better than those produced in the late 70's and early 80's. They no longer cost 25 bucks a square either.

The point I am trying to make is that I have installed several asphalt shingle roof systems over non vented compact insulated roof decks. They are performing fine. Yes. Premium Shingles were used, and in two cases Premium Modified Asphalt shingles Produced on the west coast were used, after meeting the Manufacturer at an NRCA convention, and research by yours truly. The modified shingles were installed in 1992, and 1994. They still look like the day they were installed, perfect.

They do not carry the manufacturers warranty, because they are not ventilated by the terms of the warranty, and the manufacturers Lawyers make the rules re warranty. I have tried to convince him to change this, as it would open up a whole new market, to no avail, as he has to stick with the standard line. To build a second elevated deck above the first on these projects was not an option due to cost. 

I was able to convince my clients that the ventilation issue was for the most part a sham invented to provide a scapegoat for pathetic materials.

So far, I have been proven correct.


----------



## mfoster

can you tell me if you feel that it would be problematic to spray foam under the roof decking, that is weather or not the shingles life would be shortened?


----------



## jagans

There is the possibility that the dew point will fall within the wood deck and it will rot. Hard to tell without knowing parameters, but it sounds risky to me.


----------



## KimL

*Atlas Chalet Shingle Problem in Georgia*

TonyC, I am also in Georgia and have blistering problems recently discovered on our roof that is about four years old. Do you have an update on your status?


----------



## exempt555

*Just learning about Atlas shingles..*

Looked at a house today with our real estate agent. It was an *amazing* house that had the roof updated in 2007 with Atlas shingles, which failed within a few years. They've been fighting with Atlas to have the problem fixed, and now the house needs mold remediation and it being sold "as-is". It's absolutely heart-breaking. Here's a photo. You can see where they've tried to patch and repair. http://imgur.com/kULT8Sk


----------



## allstate roofs

Atlas Pinnacle was at one time made by Georgia Pacific if my memory recollects.
It is in my opinion one of the worst shingles ever made and I have been in this business for 45 years. It is easily damaged from hail in comparison to other brands.
I love to see Atlas shingles in hail storms cause they are the first to go.


----------



## Gadawg1966

I live in Georgia and was successful in getting Atlas roofing to pay to replace my roof. The roof was 3 years old and had blistering, many which had begun to rupture. It was a tedious process...take lots of pictures, ask lots of questions, collect evidence from many other roofs in your area, learn about roofing, be able to discuss it better than the Atlas folks, and DO NOT take no for an answer.


----------



## Sciencegirl3

My new home was built in 2000 and had Atlas shingles on it. In 2006; we were hit with a tornado and the flapping sound of the shingles smacking against the roof the night of the tornado was horrendous and scary. The next morning 3/4 of the front side of my roof's shingles were in my yard and everyone else's yard. I hired what I thought was a reputable roofer at the time who put Tamko shingles on my roof which he said were very poor quality shingles. In the last month; the front side of my roof started leaking inside in 3 different areas. I finally found a reputable roofer who came out this week to make an emergency repair and to tell me my shingles were not installed properly; with nail heads showing, improper venting, etc. While making the emergency repair; he decided to look at the backside of the roof that still had the Atlas shingles on them. He said none of the shingles have any adhesive on them and you can pick up each shingle. Which now makes sense why I lost the front part of my roof during the tornado. He has suggested I call our State's Financial and Professional Regulations Office and file a complaint on the roofer who installed my roof improperly in 2006 and to file a complaint against the contractors who built my home. I intend to make that phone call to see if I can get any results as I do not have the money to put on a new roof. Where in the hell is the work ethic today??? Not just in roofing; but in everything. You can't even go through a drive-thru burger joint and get the right thing. Frustrated in Illinois.


----------



## Sciencegirl3

Sciencegirl3 said:


> My new home was built in 2000 and had Atlas shingles on it. In 2006; we were hit with a tornado and the flapping sound of the shingles smacking against the roof the night of the tornado was horrendous and scary. The next morning 3/4 of the front side of my roof's shingles were in my yard and everyone else's yard. I hired what I thought was a reputable roofer at the time who put Tamko shingles on my roof which he said were very poor quality shingles. In the last month; the front side of my roof started leaking inside in 3 different areas. I finally found a reputable roofer who came out this week to make an emergency repair and to tell me my shingles were not installed properly; with nail heads showing, improper venting, etc. While making the emergency repair; he decided to look at the backside of the roof that still had the Atlas shingles on them. He said none of the shingles have any adhesive on them and you can pick up each shingle. Which now makes sense why I lost the front part of my roof during the tornado. He has suggested I call our State's Financial and Professional Regulations Office and file a complaint on the roofer who installed my roof improperly in 2006 and to file a complaint against the contractors who built my home. I intend to make that phone call to see if I can get any results as I do not have the money to put on a new roof. Where in the hell is the work ethic today??? Not just in roofing; but in everything. You can't even go through a drive-thru burger joint and get the right thing. Frustrated in Illinois.


Correction: The latest roofer said the Tamko shingles were poor quality; not the roofer who fixed my roof after the tornado.


----------



## Matt_N

*Class action lawsuit against Atlas Chalet*

The class action law firm Halunen & Associates is investigating Atlas Chalet roofing shingles that have cracked, blistered, and split, leading in some cases to water exposure and damage to homes. If your roofing shingles are in a poor condition or you have had to prematurely replaced, you can share your concerns with the firm at www.halunenlaw.com or call (612) 605-4098.


----------



## chan1

*storm master shingles*



rmyers12 said:


> Would you be interested in discussing a class action settlement against Atlas with me and/or my attorney?
> If so, I'll send you my personal e-mail address. Thanks


did you ever get anywhere with the class action suit


----------



## jemstone80

*30 years of experience*

I have been installing and selling shingles since the mid 80's and GAF has been the shingle I see more blow off, curling and granular loss than any other shingle. Having installed more than a 1000 square of Atlas Castlebrook shingles without a single call back. I am not saying there is not problems with Atlas shingles, but it does not compare to the Certainteed cover up of faulty shingles for 5-10 years. I know of entire sub divisions roofed with GAF Royal Sovereign shingles that are less than 15 years old that are curling as bad as the Certainteed organic shingles. Any company that does more than a Billion dollars worth of business will have complaints and problems. Atlas has less problems than the rest of the big boys.


----------



## Davejss

I just did a re-roof for a guy in a new development. His shingles were sliding off on his attached garage. It turns out that they were all nailed way above the nail line and were only penetrating one layer. Almost every house in the neighborhood had the same problem, but only on the garages. It didn't take a detective to figure out that the roofers were letting their laborers train by letting them do the garages, apparently unsupervised. 
A few people unsuccessfully went after the shingle manufacturer but as I said it was immediately clear that it was an installation problem, as I'm sure are virtually all roof claims.
Although having said that, I recall doing a boat load of re roofs for Byrd who had a bad batch of asphalt back in the early 80’s, so I guess it does happen. But in my experience with roofing problems it's more often the indian and not the arrow.


----------



## kt82

*blistering Malarky Legacy SBS*



the roofing god said:


> the comparison to MALARKY was funny,MALARKY are revered:thumbsup:


I have had OC's blister ,Timberlines delaminate and now a Malarky blister 
The Malarky rep was there at the first phone call to solve the probem
WE like it when Builders use Atlas because we know they will be banged up 
at the next hail storm


----------



## Windows on Wash

Every shingle is going to have a failure as a result of the manufacturing defect from time to time.

How they stand behind it and fix it is far more impactful in terms of defining what type of company they are.


----------



## Home Repairwright

*homewowner*

OK we have the same problem as everyone else. Submitted all the forms with a reply from Altas that the damage was due to high winds. 
End of case.
Well now what. Is there any class action suits happening?
Is any state representatives involved, or better business?


----------



## jereba

*Atlas Chalet Shingles*

Our house is 10 years old and we have had and are having trouble with the Atlas Chalet shingles. They are creasing and there is a lot of granules loss. We pulled and sent 5 shingles as a sampling of the problem to Atlas and we received a reply stating there was nothing wrong with them. We have had a certified, licensed roofer look at them and he stated emphatically the shingles were defective. Now we find they are not replaceable as they have been discontinued.


----------



## roofermann

jereba said:


> Our house is 10 years old and we have had and are having trouble with the Atlas Chalet shingles. They are creasing and there is a lot of granules loss. We pulled and sent 5 shingles as a sampling of the problem to Atlas and we received a reply stating there was nothing wrong with them. We have had a certified, licensed roofer look at them and he stated emphatically the shingles were defective. Now we find they are not replaceable as they have been discontinued.


The only advice I can give you is to keep a lookout for a class action suit.


----------



## Windows on Wash

+1

They are required to replace at their discretion with a similar product if I don't recall.


----------



## Matt_N

*Atlas Class Action*

The class action law firm Halunen & Associates is investigating Atlas Chalet shingles for a possible defective shingles lawsuit involving shingles that are blistering, cracking, and showing excessive degranulation. If you have purchased shingle products from Atlas Chalet and are experiencing similar problems, you can share your concerns with the firm through its website at: halunenlaw.com or call (612) 605-4098. [Advertising Material]


----------



## jagans

Tdgimaging said:


> For a roof to seal... The tar strip that seals should seal regardless of ventilation or improper installation... I'm not saying I've ever installed anything improperly , I'm just annoyed with Atlas people saying that it is improper installation or ventilation.... So then can you explain why Atlas has sold shingles under other company names and had the same law suits against them? I just think out of the 100 or so roofs we have done that we ended up with numerous defective shingles? Definitely! But I will never in my life recommend the cheaper route for customers ever again.... I would rather have certainteed or gaf anyway... Shingles are so much better! By far!


You are quite correct re ventilation. They should seal regardless. As far as Installation, High nailing above the headlap can cause the tabs to lift, so they do not contact the underlying shingle. The ventilation issue is hogwash, In my opinion, and was used as a win win scapegoat by shingle manufacturers since the late 70's during the so called "Oil Shortage" when manufacturers used less and less asphalt in their products because they were not worrying about moisture absorption into organic felt, the switch to fiberglass negating the results of insufficient asphalt, which was "Clawing"


----------



## jeffnc

Atlasquality said:


> In my opinion, and shingle quality is my proffesion...


If you're going to write an ad, therd are certain words you shouldn't misspell. :laughing:


----------



## Staridaho

We have the Atlas pinnacle shingles, 10+ years old, and they are falling apart. The grit is mostly in the gutters, back yard and garbage container. They look terrible and will not last much longer. Apparently the shingles are really poor quality and the company is at best dodger.


----------



## texastutor

*Re: Sorry Atlas Shingles*

:vs_cool:


M. Johnson said:


> I have had trouble with Atlas Pinnacle I shingles. They lasted about 10 years and now I am having to have my roof replaced. The gravel came off of them and wound up in my drain. Atlas is very slick. They send out forms that require a science project on your part to fill out. They seem to put all the burden of proof on the buyer even though they know they have a defective product. They want to know all about the felt. They want to know who your supplier was and all kinds of things that a normal homeowner would not know. They want you to fill out two pages of forms, send them 15 or so prints, two shingles, and then they will decide whether or not you have a legitimate complaint. They set the buyer up for failure. I believe there should be a class action suit. I am afraid, however, that this site is somehow obligated to Atlas.
> 
> M. Johnson


----------



## texastutor

Am dealing with Atlas Pinacle right now, new roof that looks horrible. Need a class action suit against then. Put it on last week looks like it's patched up, poor quality and inconsistant color, would like to have a class actiion suit against them. Their rep sees nothing wrong with the roof


----------



## Peter Curtis

Roof Consultant said:


> I Would Be Interested In Hearing From Anyone Who Has Knowledge Of Problems (leaking, De-lamination, Etc, )with The Atlas "pinnacle" 35 Yr Laminated Shingles ( Also Georgia Pacific
> (" Summitt" ) Shingle.


Attic ventilation is vital with Atlas, and all other asphalt shingles. Without a Code compliant attic ventilation system any new asphalt roof will suffer premature roof failure. Most roofers do not know anything about the manner in which attic ventilation works, or why every major shingle manufacturer either voids or limits their warranty when their product is installed without Code compliant attic ventilation in place.


----------



## Peter Curtis

Roof Consultant said:


> I Would Be Interested In Hearing From Anyone Who Has Knowledge Of Problems (leaking, De-lamination, Etc, )with The Atlas "pinnacle" 35 Yr Laminated Shingles ( Also Georgia Pacific
> (" Summitt" ) Shingle.


Atlas is a good shingle. The failure of most roofers to install a Code compliant attic ventilation system when installing the new roof is the number one cause of premature shingle failure. Have a qualified inspector look at yours. You may also want to visit AirVent.com.


----------



## Windows on Wash

So all of Atlas's problems are ventilation? Interesting. 

The few that I have been on that were falling off the roof were plenty ventilated.


----------



## Peter Curtis

M. Johnson said:


> Here is my point. If someone is going to supply a warranty that has anything to do with environmental conditions then they need to supply enviromental limits with detailed definition of the conditions. It means nothing in the engineering world or the law to state "inadequate ventilation" or "studies show". These are ambiguous statements. If the detailed enviromental conditions are not stated then the warranty is understood to hold for all natural conditions except "acts of God". So far I have seen no such technical description that goes along with the shingle warranty. I have heard a lot of ambiguous statements.
> 
> M. Johnson
> Texas


The manufacturers, in their warranty texts often refer to sources which may be referenced to find specifics. One which I like to cover with my clients is UL2218 Class 4.
That means nothing to anyone unfamiliar with UL impact resistance testing. It can mean a lot to your insurance company. Copies of the complete warranty, in all its legalistic glory, can be accessed on the shingle manufacturers' website. Make sure you have plenty of ink and paper.


----------

